# What are the Criteria for Pocket Pits?



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

What are the criteria to be considered a pocket pit? 

My boy turned 6 months today and someone while i was walking him said, "awww he is the cutest pit ever, i wanna put him in my pocket and carry him all over town" my response.... "Thanks, but its not the damn taco bell chihuahua, and i'm a guy, i would not be caught dead parading around doing that". But it did hurt my pride a little bit. lol

he's about 36 lbs or so, i think i am going to weigh him today to be exact. but looking @ him right now, (not that i NECESSARILY CARE) he looks small for his age....  *pouts* he's not pocket right??? 

here are some pics:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

boston terrier = criteria for "pocket pits"

the other day i saw an EB mixed with a pug.... pocket EB? shoooootttt...... thats what all this is coming to.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pocket bullies are supposed to be under a certain height at the shoulder.. yours is definitely not a pocket.. lol.. just a pup.. my 5mo old weighs 30 lbs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is what you would consider a pocket


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it goes by height anything under 16'' female and 17'' for males. measured to the middle of the shoulder blades from the bottom of the feet. The 3rd dog pep, on my sig is a pocket she is just around the 15'' mark.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

@ angel: and thats fully matured correct? cuz i believe thats how tall he is now... actually taller, like 18 or 19'' ( he's at the awkward LEGGY stage)

@Ceelint: thats great to know. lol, thanks  

@ Nizmo everything is better when u can put it in your pocket.. LMAO RUBBISH!!!!!

U guys put me to rest, THANK GOODNESS haha, i don't want a shrimp.. its enough everyone thinks he's a girl because he is "pretty in the face" not to mention he super squats when he pees.. so i put a sweaters that have race cars and sports on them and people STILL say SHES SO PRECIOUS.... *makes me mad*... LOL "U mean HE is so MANDORABLE???????"


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

at fully mature, he doesnt look pocket from the pictures his legs look too long, just in the awkward puppy age


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> at fully mature, he doesnt look pocket from the pictures his legs look too long, just in the awkward puppy age


yay! hooray to the awkward phase.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya they go through a gangly looking phase for a bit then they fill in and look normal then they grow up again lmao , 1st year is kinda full of awkward phases lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Oh my gosh I remember Dosia going through that tall goofy phase. I think your boy will probably be taller and thinner like my boy. Here's a few pics, Angel I think He could give half his legs to Pep and they'd be the same height lol. He has way more than enough leg to spare


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol KG looks like it 4 sure, I love that boy though so handsome. Loki went through the ugly awkward stage I remeber thinking wth did we get lmao.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol @ Dosia. Kane is just now getting over his gangly, all-legs stage at a year old. And I'm really happy now that his head has started growing a little, lol. I've got a few pics of him laying down and he's got this big body & legs and a tiny little head. :rofl:


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Your boy looks good! Dont let them air heads bother you  people still call Tonka a girl and hes 23" tall and is still fillion out but is almost 70 pounds. and is starting to get a male head "FINALLY"  Everyone Thinks big head kera is a male "GRRR" but shes a girl and yeah the pocket info is good stuff I have 2 "pockets", King,







Bella,







but they are not "bully pockets" like the one above, slightly thicker than ADBA standards but not over done


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

I like that red dog ^^^^how is it bred?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Pocket would be smaller than the norm. 

He is as big as my 2yr old male so I'd hardly consider him pocket pit size. He's only 6 months old too, still a pup. He's twice the size as mine at that age.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

oh wow.. okay cool, yeah, i heard it from silly owners of a dalmatian, irish wolfhound and italian mastiff.. all big dogs, so, umm yeah, any other dog would be pocket dogs compared to those things! LMFAO HOw the hell they managed that bunch is beyond me LOL


----------



## WVPitMan84 (Dec 14, 2010)

the parents of my little guy is small... I know i said he was a staffy, but seeing how more hypocritical mother says she dislikes pits, I had to say that when i posted his pics lol she was lookin over my shoulder while i was typing... but he is all pit... His dam is 15.5" & 30# and his sire is 16.25" & 35#... I know he is really small for a 8 week old pit and she said he is going to possibly turn out about like his dam when full grown... I know when i met both dogs monday night they didnt even come up to my waist when on thier hind legs wanting attention from me which makes me glad i got him cuz both dogs seem to never meet a stranger....

the girl also said that in about 2 months he will start feeling out in the body and his legs will get thicker and be not as long... She said he is just like her all the way around... I wish i had pics of the pair to post but it was dark when i got there to get him... Got his first collar and had to get a toy sized collar for him (he hates it lol)...


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Novakkennels said:


> I like that red dog ^^^^how is it bred?


Shes pretty much pure RE with only like 4 or 5 non razors on her 8 gen when I get it back in my name ill let ya know but shes over 75% razors, took me a long time to find her for my friend and he just had a baby and didnt want her anymore soooo  I get her :-/ poor bella tho she misses him but she gets more play time here <3 but anyway back to what I was sayin is he wasnt looking for "pocket bullies" and we looked and looked and looked and found her mom and dad in p-burg and they were nice and correct looking bt still had the lines shes off of ultimate blues sumtin further back but her parents nor her are that exagerated bully look and thats what he was goin for


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't feel bad,everyone thinks Bruno's a girl,and Beia's a boy...I don't get it either.
But honestly,why does size matter? or is this another male thing.


----------

